# SNMP "hp color laserjet 2550"



## myplex (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan eine Software am programmieren die über SNMP mit Hilfe von OID`s Sachen abfragt.

Ich habe bereits folgende gefunden:

Seriennummer		1.3.6.1.2.1.43.5.1.1.17.1
Hersteller 		1.3.6.1.2.1.43.8.2.1.14.1.1
 Version : 		1.3.6.1.2.1.43.15.1.1.3.1.1
Total Packets Revi 	1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.1.1.1.12.1
Printserver		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.10.0
Gesamtzahl Gedruckte S.	1.3.6.1.2.1.43.10.2.1.4.1.1
Zahl der gedr. farbigen	1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.3.9.4.2.1.4.1.2.7.0
Seit anschalten gedru.	1.3.6.1.2.1.43.10.2.1.5.1.1
DISPLAY			1.3.6.1.2.1.43.16.5.1.2.1.1
Status			1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.2.1.5.1  |||| 1 = unknown 2 = running 3 = warning 4 = testing 5 = down Monitoring Condition			
Status / Display: 	1.3.6.1.2.1.43.16.5.1.2.1.1 (value = ready)
			1.3.6.1.2.1.43.17.6.1.5.1.2 (value = ready)
			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.3.9.1.1.3.0 (value = online)
			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.2.0
Hardware Adresse:	1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.5
Firmware:		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.6
Port			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.7
Connection		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.8
Hergestellt am		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.11
Total Packets Received	1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.16
Unicast Packets Received1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.17
Total Packets Transed: 	1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.20
Netzwerkstatus		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.26
IP			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.30
Subnet			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.31
Gateway			1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.32
Timeout (idle)		1.3.6.1.4.1.11.2.4.3.1.12.1.2.42

Ich habe auch noch OID`s gefunden um Tonerkapazitäten zu berechnen. (schreibe ich nicht da dies den rahmen sprengen würde)

jetzt würde ich aber noch gerne rausfinden von welcher IP aus ein Druckauftrag reingekommen ist und was gedruckt wird, wenn der Drucker am drucken ist.


thx schonmal


mfg MyPleX


----------

